# Best and Worst Villager of Each Species



## paleogamer11 (Jul 11, 2020)

This thread is dedicated to whom you think is the best and the worst villager of each species.
Here is mine:
Best of their species:
Alligator: Drago
Anteater: Antonio
Bear: Pinky
Bird: Jacques
Bull: Angus
Cat: Ankha
Chicken: Plucky
Cow: Tipper
Cub: Judy
Deer: Erik
Dog: Cookie
Duck: Ketchup
Eagle: Amelia
Elephant: Tia
Frog: Lily
Goat: Pashmina
Gorilla: Hans
Hamster: Soleil 
Hippo: Bertha
Horse: Roscoe
Kangaroo: Sylvia
Koala: Eugene
Lion: Elvis
Monkey: Shari 
Mouse: Dora
Octopus: Marina
Ostrich: Sprocket
Penguin; Hopper
Pig: Agnes
Rabbit: Mira
Rhino: Merengue
Sheep: Dom 
Squirrel: Agent S
Tiger: Bianca
Wolf: Vivian

Worst of their species:
Alligator: Boots
Anteater: Snooty
Bear: Klaus
Bird: Jitters
Bull: Rodeo
Cat: Tabby
Chicken: Broffina
Cow: Naomi
Cub: Vladimir 
Deer: Deirdre
Dog: Mac
Duck: Freckles
Eagle: Buzz
Elephant: Paolo
Frog: Jambette
Goat: Velma
Gorilla: Cesar
Hamster: Rodney
Hippo: Harry
Horse: Ed
Kangaroo: Marcie
Koala: Canberra
Lion: Mott
Monkey: Elise
Mouse: Limberg
Octopus: Zucker
Ostrich: Julia
Penguin: Cube
Pig: Truffles
Rabbit: Hopkins
Rhino: Renée (If I wasn’t limited to villagers that appeared in New Horizons, then the worst rhino in my opinion is Tiara)
Sheep: Cashmere
Squirrel: Ricky
Tiger: Tybalt
Wolf: Fang


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 11, 2020)

If you disagree with any of my choices, that’s fine. I want to know your favorites and least-favorites.


----------



## xara (Jul 12, 2020)

best:

Alligator: gayle
Anteater: anabelle or antonio
Bear: ursula, beardo or teddy
Bird: midge
Bull: hhhng ig coach?
Cat: lolly or tangy
Chicken: goose
Cow: topper 
Cub: stitches
Deer: beau
Dog: goldie or lucky
Duck: molly or pate
Eagle: celia 
Elephant: margie
Frog: lily but i miss sunny with all my heart >_<
Goat: pashmina 
Gorilla: ig boyd is the most tolerable? still hate him, though lmao
Hamster: flurry or clay
Hippo: bertha
Horse: papi
Kangaroo: marcie
Koala: gonzo
Lion: none lmao
Monkey: nana
Mouse: bree, maybe?
Octopus: marina
Ostrich: julia or phil
Penguin: sprinkle
Pig: hugh, maggie or agnes
Rabbit: carmen
Rhino: merengue but i also miss tiara lmao
Sheep: pietro
Squirrel: poppy
Tiger: bianca
Wolf: skye, audie or whitney

worst:

Alligator: del
Anteater: olaf
Bear: klaus
Bird: idk why but jay, he’s always irked me lmao
Bull: rodeo or angus
Cat: tabby
Chicken: egbert or knox
Cow: naomi
Cub: barold
Deer: i love them all but i think lopez is my least favourite :c
Dog: marcel
Duck: quillson
Eagle: pierce
Elephant: axel 
Frog: jambette
Goat: kidd
Gorilla: literally all of them
Hamster: hamlet
Hippo: honestly? all of them except for bertha lol
Horse: roscoe, ed, peaches or clyde
Kangaroo: carrie
Koala: canberra
Lion: all of them lol
Monkey: monty
Mouse: also moose or limberg along with rizzo
Octopus: octavian - i still love him, though aha
Ostrich: sprocket, sandy or queenie
Penguin: hhhng,, puck, maybe?
Pig: chops or truffles
Rabbit: snake
Rhino: tank
Sheep: cashmere
Squirrel: mint, sally or cally
Tiger: all of them except for bianca lol
Wolf: kyle, wolfgang or chief


----------



## Gunner (Jul 12, 2020)

Alligator : Gayle
Anteater : Pango
Bear : Grizzly
Bird : Jitters
Bull : Stu
Cat : Ankha (sorry Lolly, I do still like you a lot)
Chicken : Benedict
Cow : Tipper
Cub : Bluebear
Deer : Bam
Dog : Lucky
Duck : Derwin
Eagle : Sterling
Elephant : Tucker
Frog : Raddle
Goat : Sherb (#BringBackSven)
Gorilla : Hans
Hamster : Hamlet
Hippo : Rocco
Horse : Ed
Kangaroo : Sylvia
Koala : Sydney
Lion : Rory (If I can choose villagers out this game, I'd of chose Aziz)
Monkey : Nana
Mouse : Rod
Octopus : Marina
Ostrich : Flora
Penguin : Puck
Pig : Boris (If only Ganon returned ;( )
Rabbit : Ruby
Rhino : Hornsby
Sheep : Pietro
Squirrel : Static
Tiger : Rolf
Wolf : Skye (if W. Link was in the game though...)

*will do the worst list on my fully charged phone).


----------



## Mayor Ng (Jul 12, 2020)

This thread seems interesting. Will give you my preferences based on villagers found in ACNL only:

*Best of their species*:
Alligator: Drago or Sly
Anteater: Olaf
Bear: Teddy
Bird: Anchovy or Piper
Bull: T-Bone
Cat: Merry
Chicken: Ken
Cow: Norma
Cub: Cheri or Marty
Deer: Erik or Fauna
Dog: Daisy or Goldie
Duck: Molly
Eagle: Apollo
Elephant: Tia
Frog: Raddle or Ribbot
Goat: Billy or Kidd
Gorilla: Boone
Hamster: Hamphrey
Hippo: Bubbles
Horse: Savannah
Kangaroo: Walt
Koala: Eugene or Yuka
Lion: Lionel
Monkey: Deli
Mouse: Bree
Octopus: Zucker
Ostrich: Blanche
Penguin: Wade
Pig: Peggy
Rabbit: Genji
Rhino: Spike
Sheep: Muffy
Squirrel: Sylvana or Pecan
Tiger: Rolf
Wolf: Chief

*Worst of their species:*
Alligator: Alli
Anteater: Annalisa
Bear: Groucho or Charlise 
Bird: Jitters
Bull: Coach
Cat: Kabuki or Katt
Chicken: Ava
Cow: Naomi
Cub: Barold
Deer: Chelsea
Dog: Benjamin
Duck: Gloria
Eagle: Keaton
Elephant: Paolo
Frog: Puddles
Goat: Gruff
Gorilla: Rilla
Hamster: Rodney
Hippo: Harry
Horse: Clyde
Kangaroo: Marcie
Koala: Sydney
Lion: Mott
Monkey: Elise
Mouse: Limberg
Octopus: Inkwell
Ostrich: Sprocket
Penguin: Iggly
Pig: Cobb
Rabbit: Pippy
Rhino: Renee
Sheep: Frita
Squirrel: Cece or Viche
Tiger: Claudia
Wolf: Freya


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 12, 2020)

To be honest with you, there is no species that I don’t think have any good ones. Therefore, there’s at least one good one.
Xara, from best to worst, how would you rank the lions?


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jul 13, 2020)

Favourites -
Alligator: Del
Anteater: Olaf
Bear: Teddy
Bird: Midge
Bull: Rodeo
Cat: Bob and Tangy
Chicken: Becky
Cow: Patty
Cub: Chester and Stitches
Deer: Beau
Dog: Cherry and Butch
Duck: Molly
Eagle: Keaton
Elephant: Tia
Frog: Lily
Goat: Sherb
Gorilla: Peewee
Hamster: Flurry
Hippo: None. I can't even choose.
Horse: Julian
Kangaroo: Mathilda
Koala: Alice
Lion: Bud
Monkey: Nana
Mouse: Bella
Octopus: Zucker
Ostrich: Flora
Penguin: Roald
Pig: Agnes
Rabbit: Coco and Ruby
Rhino: Merengue
Sheep: Willow
Squirrel: Poppy
Tiger: Bianca
Wolf: Audie and Whitney

Least favourites-
Alligator: Gayle
Anteater: Cyrano
Bear: Ursula
Bird: Lucha
Bull: Coach
Cat: Tabby
Chicken: Benedict
Cow: Norma
Cub: Vladimir
Deer: Lopez
Dog: Mac
Duck: Pate
Eagle: Celia
Elephant: Dizzy
Frog: Costeau
Goat: Gruff
Gorilla: Louie
Hamster: Soleil
Hippo: Bertha
Horse: Elmer
Kangaroo: Marcie
Koala: Gonzo
Lion: Lionel
Monkey: Shari
Mouse: Rizzo
Octopus: Octavian
Ostrich: Phil
Penguin: Cube
Pig: Gala
Rabbit: Chrissy
Rhino: Hornsby
Sheep: Curlos
Squirrel: Marshal
Tiger: Rolf
Wolf: Vivian


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 13, 2020)

Koi Fishe said:


> Favourites -
> Alligator: Del
> Anteater: Olaf
> Bear: Teddy
> ...


I know the best hippos: Biff and Bertha.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020



paleogamer11 said:


> I know the best hippos: Biff and Bertha.


And why are some good ones you lfs? You think Chrissy is worse than Hopkins? Phil is worse than Julia? Coach is worse than Rodeo? But I do agree with some of your choices.


----------



## CRK (Dec 31, 2021)

Alligators
Best: Alfonso
Worst: Boots
Ant eaters(my least favorite species)
Best: Nosegay(cut) and Cyrano (they're both ok ig but they just tied in ok-ness)
Worst: Antonio, Pango, Annabelle, Annalisa, Snooty and Olaf(can't choose)
Bears(my favorite species)
Best: Pinky, Groucho and Megan(can't choose)
Worst: Nate
Birds
Best: Jitters(my 2nd favorite villager)
Worst: Sparro
Bulls
Best: T-Bone
Worst: Coach
Cats(the 2nd worst species to me)
Best: Merry
Worst: Pierre(cut), Monique, Tabby, Stinky, Tangy, Kabuki and Katt(Can't choose)
Chickens
Best: Goose
Worst: Broffina
Cows
Best: Patty
Worst: Naomi
Cubs
Best: Vladimir
Worst: Maple(the WORST villager to me) and anti-shoutout to Bluebear(the 2nd WORST villager)
Deer(my 3rd favorite species)
Best: Dierdre(my 3rd favorite villager)
Worst: Lopez
Dogs
Best: Portia
Worst: Mac
Ducks
Best: Weber
Worst: Molly
Eagles
Best: Frank
Worst: Amelia
Elephants
Best: Chai
Worst: Opal
Frogs
Best: Camofrog
Worst: Gigi
Goats
Best: Sven(cut)
Worst: Velma
Gorillas
Best: Louie
Worst: Jane(cut)
Hamsters
Best: Marlo
Worst: Graham
Hippos
Best: Hippeux
Worst: Bubbles
Horses
Best: Cleo
Worst: Peaches
Kangaroo's(my 2nd favorite species)
Best: Walt(my favorite villager in the series)
Worst: Marcy(cut)(I really like Marcy it's just she has the least good design to me)
Koalas
Best: Ozzie
Worst: Yuka 
Lions
Best: Elvis
Worst: Mott
monkeys(my 3rd least favorite species)
Best: Flip
Worst: Elise, Shari, Deli and Tammi
Mouses
Best: Limberg
Worst: Anicotti
Octopodes
Best: Octavian
Worst: Zucker
Ostrich
Best: Queenie
Worst: Phil
Penguins
Best: Roald
Worst: Iggly
Pigs
Best: Peggy
Worst: Truffles
Rabbits
Best: Hopkins
Worst: Pippy
Rhinos
Best: Hornsby
Worst: Renee
Sheep
Best: Willow
Worst: Baabara
Squirrels
Best: Sylvana
Worst: Cally
Tigers
Best: Bianca
Worst: Tybalt
Wolves
Best: Wolfgang
Worst: Freya

What do you guys think about my opinion?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 2, 2022)

Some of these were tough.

Alligator: Best Sly, Worst Alli
Anteater: Best Antonio, Worst Snooty
Bear: Best Megan, Worst Chow
Bird: Best Sparro, Worst Anchovy
Bull: Best Vic, Worst Rodeo
Cat: Best Purrl, Worst Monique
Chicken: Best Broffina, Worst Benedict
Cow: Best Patty, Worst Naomi
Cub: Best Marty, Worst Pudge
Deer: Best Fauna, Worst Shino
Dog: Best Bones, Worst Benjamin
Duck: Best Molly, Worst Freckles
Eagle: Best Amelia, Worst Frank
Elephant: Best Margie, Worst Axel
Frog: Best Frobert, Worst Gigi
Goat: Best Nan, Worst Gruff
Gorilla: Best Boone, Worst Boyd
Hamster: Best Rodney, Worst Holden if he doesn't count then Clay I guess.
Hippo: Best Rocco, Worst Harry
Horse: Best Papi, Worst Peaches
Kangaroo: Best Astrid, Worst Carrie
Koala: Best Gonzo, Worst Alice
Lion: Best Leopold, Worst Lionel
Monkey: Best Shari, Worst Elise
Mouse: Best Petri, Worst Candi
Octopus: Best Zucker, Worst Cephalobot
Ostrich: Best Julia, Worst Cranston
Penguin: Best Hopper, Worst Tex
Pig: Best Maggie, Worst Truffles
Rabbit: Best Carmen, Worst Snake
Rhino: Best Merengue, Worst Renee
Sheep: Best Baabara, Worst Pietro
Squirrel: Best Sylvana, Worst Ricky
Tiger: Best Bangle, Worst Rolf
Wolf:  Best Freya, Worst Wolfgang


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 8, 2022)

I'm not going to bother listing villager species I don't like

Best Cat: Mitzi  She was in my first save.
Worst Cat: Stinky. I actually find his design a little upsetting

Best Wolf: Kyle (I just got him recently on a villager hunt on ticket 7). Lobo is a close second
Worst Wolf: Skye. I don't dislike him, he just doesn't do anything for me

Best Dog: Goldie - eyes, coloring,the :3 mouth, I love everything about her
Worst Dog: Mac with Shep as a close second

Goat: I can't pick between Nan and Chevre. I love them both.
Worst Goat: Velma

Best Cub: Maple. I'd scan her in if I didn't have 3 normals
Worst Cub: Barold

Best Deer: Shino, but I have a soft spot for Fauna. Fun fact, her name is Fatima in the German port
Worst Deer: Chelsea : x

Best Duck: Molly. I don't care for the others
Worst Duck: I can't pick between Derwin and Freckles. They're both equally awful

Best Gorilla: Rilla. I'm really into her design. The only canonically drag villager. I don't like any other Gorilla villager
Worst Gorilla: All of them except Rilla. Peewee if I can only pick one

Best Rabbit: Tiffany
Worst Rabbit: Gaston

Best Squirrel: I'm really feeling Pecan right now
Worst Squirrel: Hazel


----------



## dawny (Jan 9, 2022)

Best Alligator: Sly, look at those cute eyes!
Worst Alligator: Alli, I don't like her lipstick

Best Anteater: Annabelle, she looks like my favorite pokemon!
Worst Anteater: Olaf, I just cannot stand him. He took forever to get off my original acnh island

Best Bear: Klaus, he just looks like a greek god
Worst Bear: Nate, the small eyes and green the unibrow... ugh

Best Bird: Jacques purely because I like his goatee xD
Worst Bird: Jitters haunts my nightmares and I have no words to describe the fear he sends through me

Best Bull: Stu, I don't like bulls that much but Stu is okay
Worst Bull: T-bone, just weird eye placement

Best Cat: Lolly, she is toooo cute!
Worst Cat: Moe, never liked his buck teeth

Best Chicken: Ken, had him on new leaf and just adored him
Worst Chicken: Benedict... strange sunken in cheeks

Best Cows: Tipper, just a cute normal cow
Worst Cow: Patty, she is not horrible, but boring imo

Best Cubs: Pudge is so cute! My favorite lazy atm
Worst Cub: Barold... he reminds me of a VERY unsavory character....

Best Deer: Beau, he is so cute, and my dreamie back in new leaf days. I deleted my town when I came back to see he had moved and didn't play for months haha
Worst Deer: Chelsea, just a disappointment when representing one of my favorite characters :/ 

Best Dog: Marcel, I love his cute little clown face
Worst Dog: Mac, I am not fond of bulldog esc dogs

Best Duck: Molly, she looks so cute and huggable
Worst Duck: Freckles, my poor poor eyes... ugh

Best Eagle: Pierce, he looks okay, I'm not fond of this animal's design to begin with though
Worst Eagle: Sterling, he just doesn't look okay

Best Elephant: Tucker, he is just a fuzzy lil bud
Worst Elephant: Axel is just creepy

Best Frog: Frobert, ahhhh look at him! Adorable!
Worst Frog: Jambette... just... those lips girl... I'm concerned

Best Goat: Chevre, she looks like a sweetheart
Worst Goat: Velma, she would be okay, like mid tear, if she didn't look absolutely sunburnt

Best Gorilla: Hans, yetis are just too cute!
Worst Gorilla: Al, my guy, what is going on with you

Best Hamster: Hamphrey, just an angry old man hehe
Worst Hamster: Rodney just looks kinda gross

Best Hippo: Bertha, I don't like hippos but she is cute!
Worst Hippo: Harry, I just don't like his mustache, but his puke green color doesn't help

Best Horse: Victoria, she was also once a dreamie! Love her
Worst Horse: Buck, why are you so angry at me? 

Best Kangaroo: Mathilda, she looks so cool!
Worst Kangaroo: Astrid has such a cool name for such a boring design

Best Koala: Melba, cute lil gorl
Worst Koala: Canberra looks disturbing

Best Lion: Rory, he is so funky and cool!
Worst Lion: Mott, he looks sick with that coloring

Best Mouse: Petri, without her glasses she looks so sassy
Worst Mouse: Limberg looks like a creep

Best Monkey: Nana, she's so cute, she reminds me of a strawberry dipped banana treat for whatever reason. Also her catchphrase is top tier
Worst Monkey: Elise, the mole is offputting

Best Octopus: Cephalobot! When i saw the new villagers I new I had to have him
Worst Octopus: Octavian only because the others are just that good. Still love him though (and if he counts, Inkwell, cuz that guy has eye bags for DAYS)

Best Ostrich: Gladys, she has a sweet face
Worst Ostrich: Phoebe, there's nothing wrong with her necessarily, she just isn't as good as the others

Best Penguin: Wade, he's okay
Worst Penguin: Boomer, I just don't like his weird eyes 

Best Pig: Kevin, he looks like a baby japanese boar!!!
Worst Pig: Truffles is just weird to me

Best Rabbit: Ruby, she has the red eyes my mouse Hikari has and I love them
Worst Rabbit: Pippy looks strange, but I'd say all of the buns range from perfect to okay

Best Rhino: Hornsby, those puppy dog eyes are soooo cute!
Worst Rhino: Renee, I never liked the looks she gave me xD

Best Sheep: Willow, her eyes are too cute and she has the :< mouth
Worst Sheep: Cashmere... what is that thing...

Best Squirrel: Sylvana, she is literally just a ferret, I adore her, absolutely one of my top 3
Worst Squirrel: Ricky needs to just calm down lol

Best Tiger: Bangle, she is precious<3
Worst Tiger: Claudia, I don't like the colors 

Best Wolf: Kyle! He's based off my favorite animal, a hyena. He was my dream to own ever since pocket camp just came out
Worst Wolf: Freya, I don't like the colors again


----------



## Stikki (Jan 12, 2022)

I recently update my best anyway, so I'll just repost that part here, in terms of best:


Stikki said:


> This thread confused me cos I was sure I did this not that long ago and yet I couldn't find what I had said haha. Turns out it was in another thread, but here it is:
> 
> I knew it would be different for some species now, since the DLC and the fact that since that post I switched up 8/10 of my villagers all in one go, so my experience with certain species will have changed. Soooo I'm gonna do it again here with my new thoughts. Lucky you!
> 
> ...



Now for the worst:

*Alligator: *Del. I can't be friends with machinery.

*Anteater:* Snooty, for her lazy naming.

*Bear: *Charlise. I hated her in NL and thankfully never encountered her in NH. She wouldn't leave my town in NL, no matter what I did. I whacked her with my net constantly. I pushed her in pitfalls. I agreed with her when she told me she was gonna leave...only for her to tell me she was gonna stay instead. This happened several times and I got angrier each time haha.

*Bird: *Jitters. I like green, but not puke green and he really does look like walking vomit.

*Bull: *Coach. He looks like he would smell bad. Just a really sloppy look to the point of being unhygienic. No thanks.

*Cat: *Stinky. I don't like his mask or his name haha

*Chicken: *Egbert. For not reading social cues and realising when it's time to leave. Very similar to Charlise in that respect.

*Cow:  *Tipper. She reminds me of this absolute Karen I know and I even nicknamed her Tipper for a while, behind her back hehehe.

*Cub: *Stitches. Something about him creeps me out.

*Deer: *Chelsea. The rabbit ears are ridiculous when she already has ears on her head ffs.

*Dog: *Lucky. I don't like dead looking stuff in AC 

*Duck: *Scoot. That helmet that can't be removed. Ugh.

*Eagle: *Pierce looks pretty troubled.

*Elephant: *Big Top. Meh, superheroes.

*Frog: *Wart Jr looks a bit icky to me I'm afraid.

*Goat: *Velma.I can't work out what's going on with her face and beard.

*Gorilla: *Rocket. MEHHHHH superheroes.

*Hamster: *Rodney. It's widely acceptable to hate Rodney, so no explanation is needed.

*Hippo: *Harry looks disgusting and I bet his BO is overwhelming. 

*Horse: *Peaches. She's literally a corpse.

*Kangaroo: *Marcie. Her refusal to give me her pic so I could kick her out ruined everything for me for so long and I've never quite forgiven her. She was my first ever female kangaroo too and I find them way more disappointing and weird than I originally thought I would when I brought her in.

*Koala: *Lyman. Yet another disgusting shade of green spoiling things.

*Lion: *Mott. I actually don't have anything against him, I quite like all the lion designs. He's just the least appealing out of the ones I've never met.

*Monkey: *Simon. Just my least favourite design of the bunch.

*Mouse: *Bella. It's that permanently nasty expression on her face that I can't get past. 

*Octopus: *Cephalobot, but she can take the rest of the octopuses with her too. And all the other robots.

*Ostrich: *Sprocket. No machines!

*Penguin: *Puck. Clearly I don't like perma-helmets.

*Pig: *Truffles. Haha, she turned up in my campsite one time and I noped right back out again without so much as greeting her and never went back in. Scary looking thing!

*Rabbit: *Coco. She's just too creepy looking for me.

*Rhino: *Tank. He brought a bunch of weird occurrences into mine and my bf's games. He was already a joke between us, because of his resemblance to this creepy guy we knew, so I started giving him catchphrases that sounded like things that this guy said. It got a bit too creepy haha so I let him move out as soon as he asked. His creepy catchphrases had caught on though, so it was like he was haunting me. Then when I was visiting my bf's island one rainy night, this big shadowy figure began looming towards us out of the mist. My bf was baffled and asked "Who's that?" Well it was Tank. Greeting my bf with "Remember me?" and letting him know he'd just moved in. My bf had an empty plot that he forgot about...but he never met Tank, so it was weird how he asked if he remembered him. It was fully like being haunted haha.

*Sheep: *Cashmere. Another one who looks a bit icky.

*Squirrel: *Ricky. Just find him unappealing to look at.

*Tiger: *Leonardo. Again, nothing against the guy, just had to pick one.

*Wolf: *Kyle. There was something really sleazy about him, like way more than the smugs usually are. I don't know why that is, but there you go.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jan 13, 2022)

*best:*
Alligator: Gayle
Anteater: Anabelle
Bear: Tutu
Bird: Midge
Bull: Rodeo
Cat: Merry
Chicken: Goose
Cow: Tipper
Cub: Judy / Stitches
Deer: Diana
Dog: Lucky
Duck: Ketchup
Eagle: Apollo
Elephant: Tia
Frog: Lily
Goat: Chevre / Nan
Gorilla: Cesar
Hamster: Flurry
Hippo: Bertha
Horse: Savannah
Kangaroo: Marcie
Koala: Melba
Lion: Leopold
Monkey: Tiansheng
Mouse: Broccolo
Octopus: Marina
Ostrich: Blanche
Penguin: Wade 
Pig: Agnes
Rabbit: Ruby / Sasha
Rhino: Merengue 
Sheep: Etoile
Squirrel: Filbert
Tiger: Tybalt
Wolf: Dobie

*Worst:*
Alligator: Del
Anteater: Olaf
Bear: Charlise 
Bird: Admiral
Bull: Angus
Cat: N/A
Chicken: Broffina 
Cow: N/A
Cub: Barold
Deer: Bruce
Dog: Butch
Duck: Maelle 
Eagle: Avery
Elephant: Big Top
Frog: Croque 
Goat: Gruff 
Gorilla: Boyd
Hamster: Granham
Hippo: Harry
Horse: Buck
Kangaroo: Sylvia
Koala: Canberra 
Lion: Rory
Monkey: Flip
Mouse: Bella
Octopus: N/A
Ostrich: Queenie
Penguin: Tex
Pig: Cobb
Rabbit: Claude
Rhino: Rhonda
Sheep: Cashmere
Squirrel: Ricky
Tiger: Rowan
Wolf: Kyle


----------

